# High bar squat technique



## Matt Beasley (Feb 2, 2010)

Really need some help getting this sorted. I've got bar placement down, but the actual movement itself feels a bit odd, switching over from low bar squats and all. My instinct is always to push my hips back and sit back rather than down, but I know I need to stay more upright and the keep the bar in line with the middle of my foot.

I know to keep my back more upright, I know that a narrower stance and a deeper squat is better to use, but it's just actual movement itself that I'm not yet confident with. Anyone got any cues or method they've learnt/ think of that helps them do a good high bar squat? Cheers


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

I've learnt no matter what you read and watch, everyone does things differently. If you are strong and comfortable then chances are your going to get it done. I don't do narrow stance cos it doesn't feel right. Get much deeper with feet slightly wider. Everyone is different mate. If you got a technique that suits you and is safe then stick at it.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

High bar and low bar?

Whats the diffrence apart from bar placement?


----------



## Matt Beasley (Feb 2, 2010)

Good advice 1Tonne, just trying to make sure I do it properly. It involves the knees travelling forward a lot more, but I don't wanna end up injuring them thinking it's part of the form, and just need some advice on adjusting.

Syko- since the bar is placed differently the back angle changes as well, as you need to keep the bar more or less above the centre of your foot throughout the squat for balance and safety. That's why low bar squats have you leaning forward in the bottom of the hole (bar lower on back, leaning forward shortens the distance from the centre of foot) and the high bar squats have your back more upright, to prevent the weight from throwing you off balance.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Now i understand, thanks for that 

I always place the bar where it is in my avatar

If i have it any further up its uncomftable and i end up with marks across my back / shoulders


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Have a butchers at this, might help?


----------



## Matt Beasley (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for that vid Blutos, huge help. Looks like it IS a case of breaking at the knees first, but not focusing on jamming them as far forward as I can. Thanks again mate.


----------

